# The Wicked West Ghost Town Of Jose Ramon Ave. 2010



## bwolcott

Here are some photos of our 2010 extreme yard haunt. You can see more at the URL's below. we call it The Wicked West Ghost Town Of Jose Ramon Ave.





































http://www.srhalloween.com
http://www.srlights.com
http://www.facebook.com/srhalloween
http://www.facebook.com/santarosalights
http://www.youtube.com/user/1chevymom


----------



## RoxyBlue

That last shot is especially beautiful.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Here's their 2010 video:


----------



## bwolcott

Thank You Thank You. Yes we are going to try to shoot some real video this week. The only problem is there are too many people stopping by at night to get any good footage.


----------



## Darkwalker

That is beautiful! Can I have it?


----------



## bwolcott

Here is a cool shot that Haunted Bay took. I wish the chair wasn't in it but it's still pretty neat looking.


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin

That is AMAZING!!!!!

I saw on your website that you have a mini-haunt. What is that like?


----------



## buckaneerbabe

Now that is a impressive haunt!!! Very well done!!!!


----------



## Spartan005

This is absolutely incredible. Easily one of the best home haunts I've ever seen!


----------



## slightlymad

Very cool


----------



## bwolcott

The Rotten Pumpkin said:


> That is AMAZING!!!!!
> 
> I saw on your website that you have a mini-haunt. What is that like?


Basically people can enter through the jail and wind around inside passing a couple layers of curtains, spider webs and other spooky props. Inside this area is where our 7 foot tall pumpkin monster is housed, the monster is a real actor that gives most people the scare of their life. If you get that far you can then head out behind the Graveyard and walk in front of the Stables, The Coffin Wall and the Undertaker buildings. You can enter the stables and that just a mess and covered in just mesh from top to bottom, we call it the Arachnophobia room. Has a tone of spiders, spider webs (web caster) body parts and it houses our Rosa Witch (Live Actor). If you make it out of that room you then have to pass the coffin wall, it's a coffin with a sliding door that actors jump out of, then you head in front of the Undertakers front door and window and yet more actors will get you there also.

That's about it for this year. Next year our neighbors and I have plans to build a full on maze haunt that will span across two side yards and our front yards.


----------



## My CReePY Garage

Seriously cool. An entire facade of a ghost town! So jealous.


----------



## Jan

Holy cow--that's incredible! The photos and videos are great--wish I could see in person!


----------



## skeletonowl

Awesome job! So much atmosphere and gives off such a old spooky vibe! Also, props for using the AFI Misfits cover in you video


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin

bwolcott said:


> Basically people can enter through the jail and wind around inside passing a couple layers of curtains, spider webs and other spooky props. Inside this area is where our 7 foot tall pumpkin monster is housed, the monster is a real actor that gives most people the scare of their life. If you get that far you can then head out behind the Graveyard and walk in front of the Stables, The Coffin Wall and the Undertaker buildings. You can enter the stables and that just a mess and covered in just mesh from top to bottom, we call it the Arachnophobia room. Has a tone of spiders, spider webs (web caster) body parts and it houses our Rosa Witch (Live Actor). If you make it out of that room you then have to pass the coffin wall, it's a coffin with a sliding door that actors jump out of, then you head in front of the Undertakers front door and window and yet more actors will get you there also.
> 
> That's about it for this year. Next year our neighbors and I have plans to build a full on maze haunt that will span across two side yards and our front yards.


WOW! Even what you're doing now is awesome!


----------



## samseide

how do you keep the town facade upright? Is it attached to your house? What keeps it from falling down forwards? I'm asking this because I have a fake wall I'm trying to keep upright and am trying to figure out how to do so without having supports showing on the front side of the haunt much like you have been able to figure out.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Really fantastic!


----------



## Spartan005

bwolcott said:


> Basically people can enter through the jail and wind around inside passing a couple layers of curtains, spider webs and other spooky props. Inside this area is where our 7 foot tall pumpkin monster is housed, the monster is a real actor that gives most people the scare of their life. If you get that far you can then head out behind the Graveyard and walk in front of the Stables, The Coffin Wall and the Undertaker buildings. You can enter the stables and that just a mess and covered in just mesh from top to bottom, we call it the Arachnophobia room. Has a tone of spiders, spider webs (web caster) body parts and it houses our Rosa Witch (Live Actor). If you make it out of that room you then have to pass the coffin wall, it's a coffin with a sliding door that actors jump out of, then you head in front of the Undertakers front door and window and yet more actors will get you there also.
> 
> That's about it for this year. Next year our neighbors and I have plans to build a full on maze haunt that will span across two side yards and our front yards.


Please tell me you can take a video of this? Maybe a lights on tour? It really is incredible


----------



## bwolcott

samseide said:


> how do you keep the town facade upright? Is it attached to your house? What keeps it from falling down forwards? I'm asking this because I have a fake wall I'm trying to keep upright and am trying to figure out how to do so without having supports showing on the front side of the haunt much like you have been able to figure out.


Hey so the mounting process was thought up by a local metal fabrication shop here in town. (Fabworxinc.com) Basically we had to dig some holes poor some cement and set the mounting system that will also be an outdoor flower arrangement holder on the off season (wife loved it lol). Everything is then mounted to that. Everything was designed to come apart and never be seen during the offseason. The entire structure is built in 4x8 or smaller sections and bolted together for easy teardown and re assembling. Its extremely strong, we can climb the structure to get to the top without worry.


----------



## bwolcott

Spartan005 said:


> Please tell me you can take a video of this? Maybe a lights on tour? It really is incredible


Aaaa you found my week point... I suck at video so bad and it just consumes so much time... ugggg. BUT yes we are working on one and it should be up by the weekend. It won't take home and prizes but it will get everyone a basic look at what we have going on inside and out...


----------



## samseide

very cool idea for how to hold up your town walls! I bet people wander around wondering what exactly is holding the walls up. haha.


----------



## bwolcott

samseide said:


> very cool idea for how to hold up your town walls! I bet people wander around wondering what exactly is holding the walls up. haha.


O yeah and they you can't see anything unless I give them a behind the scenes tour.


----------



## bwolcott

Spartan005 said:


> Please tell me you can take a video of this? Maybe a lights on tour? It really is incredible


Again im no videographer.



>


----------



## halloween71

That is so awesome!!!


----------



## Acid PopTart

I'm echoing everyone else, but this is really well done!!!!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

this is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## IMU

WOW ... just WOW!


----------



## PirateLady

absolutely amazing....


----------



## fick209

Holy crap, that is awesome!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Just AWESOME! Looks like a pro haunt. I still can't quite figure out where your actual house is though - is it behind the facade?


----------



## ghubertu

One of the best home haunts I've seen; the creativity going into the design is outstanding and the final product makes me not want to look away.


----------



## remylass

And I thought I was working hard for Halloween. Geez.


----------



## bwolcott

Uruk-Hai said:


> Just AWESOME! Looks like a pro haunt. I still can't quite figure out where your actual house is though - is it behind the facade?


Yes it is behine the facade...


----------



## bwolcott

Wow thanks everyone... Here is a vid Our Kids Sake put together for us. They are the non profit we will be giving to this year.



>


----------



## Nosferatu

Truly Inspiring and totally Awesome!!


----------



## bobzilla

Love it ! Awesome job


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Captured the ghost town look and feel to a Capital T!
In my opinion, of all the home haunts I've ever looked at - yours is the best facade to date!
Every aspect of it is of the highest home haunting Quality!
I'm going to make up an award on the spot here... I hereby award you 
Screaming Scarecrow's Hardcore Halloween Home Haunter's plaque! (not in existence yet)
Have a Sinister Season!!


----------



## Ryan Wern

I think I've already commented, but every time I look at the pics they blow my mind! Can't get over how cool this is!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

nice!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

Awesome display! I love the detail. How long is your set up time?


----------



## bwolcott

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> Captured the ghost town look and feel to a Capital T!
> In my opinion, of all the home haunts I've ever looked at - yours is the best facade to date!
> Every aspect of it is of the highest home haunting Quality!
> I'm going to make up an award on the spot here... I hereby award you
> Screaming Scarecrow's Hardcore Halloween Home Haunter's plaque! (not in existence yet)
> Have a Sinister Season!!


Wow an award!!! O thank you, thank you very much... lol lol And to the rest of you that like it thanks... I have someone to do the video stuff for me now should have something soon.

Again Thanks


----------



## bwolcott

I do have to say, we had and have allot of help from our neighbors, Billy the kid across the street was a big help as well as many others... Without good neighbors this type of extreme setup could never happen. They also have to deal with being outside every night to help cater to the masses that want to experience the town... Last Saturday (10162010) night we had well over 200 people show up. The Press is all over us and the traffic is getting insane. But the neighborhood is sticking together on this annual project.


----------



## jaege

That is pretty cool. Nice work!


----------



## DeathTouch

Wow! I lovem that!


----------



## bloodymaniac

awsome amazing and fantastic


----------



## bwolcott

Here we go A night vision walk in the town...


----------



## Joiseygal

Kudos for you! Awesome job!!!!!


----------



## Regions Beyond

This is very cool indeed, great setup and facades, very realistic...we do a Western haunt too (backyard based) and this is very helpful for ideas for future years. Love the lighting and little texture details you have.


----------



## bwolcott

We clicked in 1257 people Halloween night and that didn’t include the hundreds roaming the neighborhood that didn’t go in the haunt. Gave out 100+ pounds of candy and had a blast doing it. Happy Halloween to all and to all a Happy New Year, see you in 2011.


----------



## bwolcott

Here it is The Wicked West Ghost Pile. This pic is the entire facade broken down and ready to ship off to storage. It took us 2 days to get the facade to this point. Happy Holidays and we will see you all again in 2011


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin

Wow! Great job and thanks for posting! Everything looks great!


----------



## Zombie-F

Wow. This is amazing. I hope you'll submit your video to the HauntForum DVD this year.


----------



## beelce

Wow....Nice


----------



## bwolcott

Zombie-F said:


> Wow. This is amazing. I hope you'll submit your video to the HauntForum DVD this year.


What is the HauntForum DVD? can you point me to it?


----------



## pyro

sweet -it looks great


----------



## RoxyBlue

bwolcott said:


> What is the HauntForum DVD? can you point me to it?


Here you go:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=24961


----------



## Spooky1

That looks great. The shot of the saloon is my favorite too.


----------



## Devils Chariot

WOW! That is super cool. I love your facade! Very nice photos too!


----------



## Merlyn67

Absolutely amazing. I am so using this for next year. Could you post a picture or drawing of how you anchored the walls? I am told that the facades I am going to build will be up all year round.


----------



## Lunatic

That is a first class display. I really love it. The props and lighting are killer. Fantastic work! Thanks for sharing.


----------

